

Mesosphere Launches Elastic Mesos, Makes Setting Up A Mesos Cluster Simple - florianleibert
http://techcrunch.com/2013/11/12/mesosphere-launches-elastic-mesos-makes-setting-up-a-mesos-cluster-a-3-step-process/
Mesosphere, a startup that focuses on developing Mesos, a technology that makes running complex distributed applications easier, is launching Elastic Mesos today. This [free] new product makes setting up a Mesos cluster on Amazon Web Services a basic three-step process that asks you for the size of the cluster you want to set up, your AWS credentials and an email where you want to get notifications about your cluster’s state.
======
josh-wrale
\- Does this run in a VPC? \- Is this CloudFormation-based? \- Is this
Chef/OpsWorks-based? \- What is the underlying distro/AMI? \- What's your take
on the difficulty involved in making this HIPAA-compliant (encryption at rest
and in transit)? \-
[https://elastic.mesosphere.io/](https://elastic.mesosphere.io/) is 502 right
now

Sounds awesome!

